# Yummy Mummy



## liaconn (18 Mar 2009)

Saw a car yesterday driven by a blonde with sunglasses on her head. It had a 'Yummy Mummy on board' sticker in the back window. Does anyone else find this expression really annoying?


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

No, I like Yummy Mummies.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> No, I like Yummy Mummies.


 
We realise that now Purple.. your poor missus..


----------



## DavyJones (18 Mar 2009)

It's a lot better than the other expression for attractive mothers.


----------



## foxylady (18 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> It's a lot better than the other expression for attractive mothers.


 

What is the other expression???


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

liaconn said:


> Saw a car yesterday driven by a blonde with sunglasses on her head. It had a 'Yummy Mummy on board' sticker in the back window. Does anyone else find this expression really annoying?


 
I thought you were talking about me for a second only I wear my sunglasses over my eyes and I don't have a car sign



foxylady said:


> What is the other expression???


 
MILF, I bet Purple knows what that stands for



Purple said:


> No, I like Yummy Mummies.


----------



## Padraigb (18 Mar 2009)

foxylady said:


> What is the other expression???



Foxy Lady.

[or MILF]


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> MILF, I bet Purple knows what that stands for


What made you think that!!!
As it happens you are correct but...


----------



## Guest128 (18 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> MILF, I bet Purple knows what that stands for



I'd say anyone over 13 years of age knows what that stands for


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> I'd say anyone over 13 years of age knows what that stands for


Good man; we're all in this together.


----------



## Caveat (18 Mar 2009)

Hate the expression - it's another awful Americanism.

Mind you, I don't hate yummy mummies/MILFs themselves at all.

Along the same lines, 'cougar' is another US expression that annoys me.

But worst of all, is how 'accommodation' has become a plural in the states. 

...and another thing...


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Along the same lines, 'cougar' is another US expression that annoys me.



Yea, but I bet you don't hate them either


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

<googles cougar>

Ah no I'm too young to me one of those


----------



## Caveat (18 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Yea, but I bet you don't hate them either


 
No, but they would have to be BBWs as well.


----------



## DavyJones (18 Mar 2009)

I am only a young un, what does cougar mean?


----------



## Guest128 (18 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Good man; we're all in this together.



*Deletes actual post*.....was about to reply with something smart there but it probably would result in me being banned from the website or something


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> No, but they would have to be BBWs as well.


 
ya what? This code speak is getting very confusing

What I can gather is you wouldnt mind taking a cougar BBW  to an accomodations for some MILFing?


----------



## Padraigb (18 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> <googles cougar>
> 
> Ah no I'm too young to me one of those



We'll wait.


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> No, but they would have to be BBWs as well.


Wow, you dig fat chicks then?


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

Padraigb said:


> We'll wait.


 
yeah but then you'd be too old for me paddy


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Wow, you dig fat chicks then?


 
You dig pregnant chicks


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> You dig pregnant chicks


Says who?


----------



## Guest128 (18 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Wow, you dig fat chicks then?



LOL, 1 second googling would have served me well, I confused the second B of the acronym


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> *Deletes actual post*.....was about to reply with something smart there but it probably would result in me being banned from the website or something


That happens to me all the time.


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Says who?


 
says you when your wife asks if her bump looks big in this


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> says you when your wife asks if her bump looks big in this


 She knows better than to ask


----------



## DavyJones (18 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I am only a young un, what does cougar mean?




Ok I googled it expected something amazing, my imagination was gettting the better of me....anyhow turns out to be a member of the feline famliy 



Oh another thing...have ye any work to be doing  I shall think of things plumbing for a while to cleanse my mind.


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

is plumbing another word i should google?


----------



## Guest128 (18 Mar 2009)

The term "LOL" is so often overused but when I read the following I was also on the ground with laughter, and still am sniggering as I type this!!!


                  Frequent Poster
      Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *Purple* 
_Wow, you dig fat chicks then?_

You dig pregnant chicks


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

whats so funny?


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

ROFLMAO is what you want not LOL


----------



## Guest128 (18 Mar 2009)

Yes I was just about to go looking for something along those lines!


----------



## Caveat (18 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Wow, you dig fat *chicks* then?


 
Hmmphh.  I object to the use of the word "chicks"

I have no objection however to any other recent terminology and the images they suggest. 

Including "plumbing".


----------



## DavyJones (18 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> is plumbing another word i should google?




I wish. Sadly it is as boring as it sounds


----------



## Caveat (18 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> What I can gather is you wouldnt mind taking a cougar BBW to an accomodations for some MILFing?


 
Yep. Sounds like a reasonable plan to me?


----------



## gillarosa (18 Mar 2009)

liaconn said:


> Saw a car yesterday driven by a blonde with sunglasses on her head. It had a 'Yummy Mummy on board' sticker in the back window. Does anyone else find this expression really annoying?


 
Yes surely it would only have been appropriate had one of the kids been driving and the self titled YM was in the back fully restrained by the appropriate seatbelts, being the driver doesn't really qualify a person as  "on board" does it. Anyway what happened between 1970 something when Gillian Bowler ran about carrying her sunglasses on her head hail, rain and shine and a few years back when the top of the head became the almost universal mode of sunglass wear.....was it the past two rainy summers?


----------



## Smashbox (18 Mar 2009)

I am kinda confused with the way this thread i going...!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Mar 2009)

jaybird said:


> I'm a slummy mummy, is there a bumper sticker for me?


I like this


----------



## Teatime (18 Mar 2009)

liaconn said:


> Saw a car yesterday driven by a blonde with sunglasses on her head. It had a 'Yummy Mummy on board' sticker in the back window. Does anyone else find this expression really annoying?


 
I would find this sticker very annoying if it was false advertising but you haven't told us whether she was a yummy mummy or not. Blonde with sunglasses could mean she's a golden retriever.


----------



## oldtimer (18 Mar 2009)

Okay, lads (and should I add lassies), I have read all on this thread and still honestly don't know what MILF is and as my name suggests I am over thirteen. Anybody care to explain?


----------



## GeneralZod (18 Mar 2009)

Answering that would break the posting guidelines.


----------



## juke (18 Mar 2009)

try http://www.urbandictionary.com/


----------



## Smashbox (18 Mar 2009)

Moms I'd like to.. do bad things to...


----------



## oldtimer (18 Mar 2009)

Thanks, Juke, found it. I am shocked. I was about to ask Mrs Oldtimer - glad I didn't.


----------



## mf1 (18 Mar 2009)

Does anyone think that maybe we all need to get out more? 

mf


----------



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

Especially in this fine weather!!


----------



## oldtimer (19 Mar 2009)

Thanks to you, Smashbox, I *am* getting out more in this fine weather. You tipped us off about the €350 offer for Dromoland Castle and Ashford Castle last December, I booked, and Mrs Oldtimer and myself are off to both hotels this week-end.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

Nice one oldtimer, hope its lovely for you both! At least you have gorgeous weather to look forward to - hopefully!


----------



## liaconn (19 Mar 2009)

Teatime said:


> I would find this sticker very annoying if it was false advertising but you haven't told us whether she was a yummy mummy or not. Blonde with sunglasses could mean she's a golden retriever.


 

Sorry, couldn't tell if she was a dog. Could only see the back of her head.


----------



## Pique318 (19 Mar 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Thanks to you, Smashbox, I *am* getting out more in this fine weather. You tipped us off about the €350 offer for Dromoland Castle and Ashford Castle last December, I booked, and Mrs Oldtimer and myself are off to both hotels this week-end.


So which one of you got Dromoland and which got Ashford ? 
Did you draw straws ?


----------



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

I'd happily take either place if oldtimer wanted to offer it


----------



## baldyman27 (19 Mar 2009)

mf1 said:


> Does anyone think that maybe we all need to get out more?
> 
> mf


 
Or maybe even just get more.


----------



## Bronte (19 Mar 2009)

Teatime said:


> Blonde with sunglasses could mean she's a golden retriever.


 
This is the only funny thing on this thread, I'm way past it as I didn't understand a thing.


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2009)

Bronte said:


> This is the only funny thing on this thread...


 
But how can you make an informed judgement on that if you ...



> ...didn't understand a thing.


----------



## Bronte (20 Mar 2009)

Well I've since deciphered what MILF is thanks to the link above.  Last evening I asked my other half did he know what MILF was and he told me it was a section in the porno shop as far as he could recall, but he wasn't exactly sure what the initials stood for.  Apparently there are sections for various 'likes'.  I'll stay happy in my ignorance of the humour of this thread.


----------



## Teatime (20 Mar 2009)

Bronte said:


> Last evening I asked my other half did he know what MILF was and he told me it was a section in the porno shop as far as he could recall, but he wasn't exactly sure what the initials stood for. Apparently there are sections for various 'likes'.


 
Do you always let himself do the shopping? Thats a bit unfair...


----------



## Guest128 (20 Mar 2009)

Teatime said:


> Do you always let himself do the shopping? Thats a bit unfair...



More exciting that way maybe, you never know what he might arrive with


----------



## Bronte (23 Mar 2009)

Sadly my other half needs an exact description of what to buy, we were living in the USA for a short while about 6 years ago and I asked him to get me some real milk from cows that was to be found in a fridge, he duly came back with a carton of milk and on the box it said 'real milk from cows'.  As for the other kind of shopping, that's a man's area of which they seem to be experts like other things like soccer etc.  Can't understand why the same level of understanding doesn't apply to housework or childcare.  But I digress once again.........


----------



## Caveat (23 Mar 2009)

Bronte said:


> Sadly my other half needs an exact description of what to buy


 
Ah but you see that's only as a result of years of being berated for buying the wrong thing. 

"Bronte look - I managed to get _this_ toilet roll which was even cheaper...."

"Oh no.  You didn't.  No.  You see this is cheap for a reason.  Never buy this - only buy.....etc"


----------



## Teatime (23 Mar 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> More exciting that way maybe, you never know what he might arrive with


 
I hear you Flanders. Having said that, I reckon if I let Mrs Teatime loose in one of those shops she'd arrive home with 'Animal Farm' and a Rampant Rabbit toy...the durty thing !


----------



## Bronte (3 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> Ah but you see that's only as a result of years of being berated for buying the wrong thing.
> 
> "Bronte look - I managed to get _this_ toilet roll which was even cheaper...."
> 
> "Oh no. You didn't. No. You see this is cheap for a reason. Never buy this - only buy.....etc"


 You're so off track, my other half who uses all the toilet roll and leaves the emptly cardboard bit wouldn't even think of replacing it, looking for more not a mind purchasing same.  Also uses such vast quantities that one's wife flushes toilet non stop to ensure non need of telephone call to plumber.  
My hubby though in fairness, same as myself, does look for value for money.  Can't understand the people who can afford the luxurious brands, he being from the grass/cowshed/paper on string if your lucky and me that old kind of wrapping paper stuff if any.  The getting into shop to purchase and be seen with a shopping bag (bigger hurdle) is a battle long since won.   But I digress. ...


----------

